# Budgie is not drinking water



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

*Budgies Eyes*

Hi Dear Members of Budgie Talk:
I know it's normal too see budgies rubbing their head and eyes with toys (wood ones specially). My budgie has been rubbing her eyes with her wood toys. Sometimes her eyes get a bit red because of it. Today I observed something like a tiny pimple on her eye and when she closes her eye it looks a bit pink. Perhaps her eye is itching. Should I clean her eyes with saline water with no preservatives? Will this pimple fade by itself? Is this a matter of serious concern?
Thanks for your replies in advance































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not be overly concerned about her eyes unless they become more red or if she seems to be obsessively rubbing, scratching at them.

Only a vet can tell you if that tiny bump will go away on it's own or if it is something to be concerned about.

Keep a close eye on her. 
If you notice more little bumps appearing then I'd definitely have her checked.

Edit: JRS made a very good point in your other thread indicating that dry eyes may be a sign of a nutritional deficiency. 
This is something you should also take into consideration.

*


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you. I will observe her closely these days. If this continues for a week. I will call the vet as soon as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Dear Budgie talk members:
I play all days with my budgies and I know their feeding patterns. 
My female budgie used to wake up and eat and drink but one day she suddenly stop drinking water. She chirps and is playful as always but she isn't drinking water. She is not under weight. She is 49 grams. The male drinks water twice minimum per day. 
Her vet have seen her for about two years now. She said that my budgie has the tendency to gain weight. 

Like two months ago the male started regurgitating to her. She feel pleased. I don't remember exactly if that was the time I realized she stop drinking water.

Some budgie lovers have told me that budgie doesn't drink a lot of water that perhaps she is drinking when I'm not there. I really don't think so. She used to wake up eat and then drink. Now she doesn't accept it.

She eats on her own but the male also feed her. I wonder if that is way I don't see her drinking water. 
Is this a matter of concern related to an illness? Am I over exaggerating? Should I try to give her apple vinegar mixed with water or some sort of vitamins?

I would appreciate if you could share your knowledge with me.
Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If she's acting and eating normally, she likely just not drinking when you see her. It only takes them to take a second or two to drinkk
and it's easy to miss. I wouldn't worry. Birds are all individuals and
if she's acting normally, I'm sure she's drinking.....just not when you're looking.


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

I wonder ... let's imagine she is not drinking. Is this sign related to a particular illness?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello,
There are several things you can do to make your budgie drink water if you are definitely sure it's not drinking first is to look at your budgies droppings if they look abnormal then you know thats something you need to watch out search for pictures of poop for budgie with dehydration, try spraying mirrors with drinking water so that if they lick their toys or mirrors they will drink the water,you can give your budgie Pedialyte here is the link
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html
you can, of course, use a thin syringe, not the needle ones just the small thin ones to feed her a drop of water twice a day if you want.
Hope this helps, good luck :biggrin1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm merging your threads regarding your budgie's health issues into one.

I truly believe if you have concerns you need to be taking her to the Avian Vet.*


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

It's okey Faerybee, thanks for all your support. I was just talking with the vet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

